# All Australian smash - thoughts?



## Reman (24/5/15)

That's a single malt and two hops 

Idea started as an all-Aussie smash with a decent hit of hops. Started with what looks to be a full flavoured malt that should stand up by itself. 

The hops were interesting as most of the Aussies had comments that they were great just not by themselves! Looking at the descriptions these two look like they should play well together with the fruit of Summer and the pine of Vic Secret. Adding equal IBUs at 30 and 10 should mean the flavour and aroma should come through well (a la a Hop Hog)

And of course Coopers yeast for the ferment.

What are people's thoughts? Anything that should tweaked?

Batch Size: 10.69 l	
Style: American Pale Ale (10A)
Boil Size: 14.98 l	
Color: 11.1 EBC	
Equipment: Pot 15l - BIAB to 10l
Bitterness: 40.0 IBUs	
Boil Time: 60 min
Est OG: 1.055 (13.5° P)	
Mash Profile: BIAB, Medium Body
Est FG: 1.014 SG (3.6° P)	
Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage
ABV: 5.4%	

Amount	Name	Type	#
2.57 kg	Voyager Veloria Ale Malt (8.0 EBC)
3.9 g	Vic Secret [16.0%] - Boil 30 min 10ibu
11.7 g	Summer [5.3%] - Boil 30 min 10ibu
26.0 g	Summer [5.3%] - Boil 10 min 10ibu
8.2 g	Vic Secret [16.0%] - Boil 10 min 10ibu
1 pkgs	Australian Ale Yeast (White Labs #WLP009)


----------



## rockeye84 (24/5/15)

I've done my last three brews with coopers yeast. 1st being a coopers clone which turned out well, the 2nd & 3rd trying to replicate a beer close to or similar to IGP. 

For my taste coopers yeast doesn't suit hop forward beers, found the esters clash with fruity hops used late. 

Have never used vic secret before. Just used summer for the 1st time today for my 3rd IGP clone attempt. Seems like a pretty nice hop. 

There has to be another Australian strain cleaner than coopers strain. 

IGP claims to be an cloudy Australian ale & has practically zero yeast esters. I've read somewhere that Matilda bay add an additive to give the cloudy look, it's not suspended yeast as in coopers.

Ya recipe will be tasty, should try it again next time with a clean US strain @ 18c the see which u like better.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (24/5/15)

Reman said:


> That's a single malt and two hops
> 
> And of course Coopers yeast for the ferment.
> 
> What are people's thoughts? Anything that should be tweaked?


This looks awesome.
Very small brew though, I only know its harder to get a reference in small compared to larger volumes. It all changes.
Tweaked? only each and your own home brew cooking flare.
Other than your hop choice, Pride of Ringwood and Gallaxy in infinate different combinations.
All sound pretty exciting to me.


----------



## btrots87 (25/5/15)

I think it looks great. I recently did an extract brew using all late galaxy and summer hops to 25 IBU and fermented with recultured coopers yeast. It's one of my favourite beers so far, I found the esters worked quite well with the hops but would recommend fermenting at 16 or 17 degrees to make sure that they don't overpower the beer. 

Other than that, both of those hops have great reputations for dry hopping so I would probably look into that. The hop products Australia website suggests that vic secret flavours are best accessed through dry hopping and whirlpool additions.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## mckenry (25/5/15)

I do an all Australian ingredients IPA which I love. Its not a smash beer, but close. I use the coopers strain and find it very neutral in hop forward beers like an IPA. I ferment it around 19°C
I havent used voyager, but your recipe looks good to me and something I would like a bottle of when you're done.


----------



## yankinoz (25/5/15)

Advice you probably already know: for a clean APA where you must use a yeast that can produce moderate esters, keep the temp at the low end of the recommended range until the rapid fermentation is done, then bring it up a little.

Question: is Mangrove Jack Kiiwi or Aussie?


----------



## Reman (25/5/15)

rockeye84 said:


> For my taste coopers yeast doesn't suit hop forward beers, found the esters clash with fruity hops used late.
> There has to be another Australian strain cleaner than coopers strain.
> Ya recipe will be tasty, should try it again next time with a clean US strain @ 18c the see which u like better.


Agreed, but like others have mentioned if I ferment around 16-18 it'll keep the yeast esters subtle and should play well with the hops.



Danscraftbeer said:


> Very small brew though, I only know its harder to get a reference in small compared to larger volumes.


I don't drink enough beer, it's quality over quantity for me, so I find the smaller batches work better for me. It also means I can have a good variety. If this turns out to be good it may even replace DrSmurtos GA as my regular I do in "big" 20+L batches.



yankinoz said:


> Question: is Mangrove Jack Kiiwi or Aussie?


If Mangrove Jacks is Australian, I'm border line if it counts for yeast in an all-Australian, opinions?

Thanks all for the comments, I'll probably brew this up this weekend. I also need to think about dry hopping, thinking 0.5g/L of each?


----------



## DU99 (25/5/15)

i got some melba hops which smell nice as a suggestion,NZ(Yeast) is just across the Ditch..


----------



## Reman (27/5/15)

Had to alter this one slightly as there was no Veloria malt available for a few weeks.

2.45 kg	Voyager Ale Malt (5.1 EBC)
128.9 g	Voyager Amber Malt (50.8 EBC)
3.9 g	Vic Secret [16.0%] - Boil 30 min
11.7 g	Summer [5.3%] - Boil 30 min
26.0 g	Summer [5.3%] - Boil 10 min
8.2 g	Vic Secret [16.0%] - Boil 10 min
1 pkgs	Australian Ale Yeast (White Labs #WLP009)


----------



## Blind Dog (28/5/15)

I know it's pedantic, but it's not exactly a smash, maybe a double smash? (Dmadh sounds took much like the next jihadi group, or a welsh swear word)

Had success (IMO) with JW Pilsner and Ella (fka Stella) and MO with all late vic secret (whirlpool and cube only), subbing voyager for the MO should work fine. Done a fair few other smash beers but not with aus hops


----------



## Reman (30/5/15)

Blind Dog said:


> I know it's pedantic, but it's not exactly a smash, maybe a double smash? (Dmadh sounds took much like the next jihadi group, or a welsh swear word)


I would have preferred a smath over a welsh dirty word, but voyager seem to be selling quicker than they can produce.

Hopefully this won't be too far away from the original. Mashing in tomorrow!


----------



## Reman (10/7/15)

This has turned out to be marvellous, definitely a chicken dinner.

Hops settled down after about 2 weeks in the bottle to allow more malt to come through.

Only change is would make would be to swap the 5% Amber malt for Crystal and possible up it to 10%.


----------

